# Repair job



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been repairing some badly cracked plaster walls and ceilings in this old farm house. It's nothing compared to you pros banging out whole houses, but it pays the bills. Here's some pics.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

I tried those tear-away beads for the first time. They worked great.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Tear away bead is the cats as*! Looks good!


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice work!:thumbup: Looks like it was tedius job.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I seem to get myself into jobs like that all the time. When you turn out nice work like that you will always be able to get work:yes: Nice work Rob


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That really looks nice Rob!:yes:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Speaking of rob:whistling2 Just kidding, Nice work


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice work Rob ! Looks like you know your sh1t.:thumbsup:


Them small jobs pay the bills too.:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

RenoRob said:


> I tried those tear-away beads for the first time. They worked great.


Try the mudset tear-away:yes:. You will love it:thumbsup:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

gazman said:


> Try the mudset tear-away:yes:. You will love it:thumbsup:


Ya, I need to try those mud set beads out. My lumber yard just carries Phillips.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice clean job. I like it.


----------



## WhiteZone (May 22, 2014)

Looks great. I did a remo job like that once but thankfully the beams were fake and we just took them down and replaced them after ceiling was finished. The homeowner thought they were actually holding up the ceiling.


----------

